# XPen



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

One of the issues I have with the pens I've seen online is that my yorkie would be able to climb over the the ones that look like fencing.....he was able to climb over the babygate we had blocking him in the kitchen...

I found one that looks interesting RoverGate since it's just verticle tubing I don't think he'd be able to scale over it


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> One of the issues I have with the pens I've seen online is that my yorkie would be able to climb over the the ones that look like fencing.....he was able to climb over the babygate we had blocking him in the kitchen...
> 
> I found one that looks interesting RoverGate since it's just verticle tubing I don't think he'd be able to scale over it[/B]


I've looked at those! They are nice looking, for sure. I have two seabreeze pens that I like. I haven't had any problems with escape artists. They are nice and portable too

http://seabreezepetitepens.com/

There are also these pens from an SM member. I don't know how they are but they look nice also!

http://www.lilpens.com/index.html

Seabreeze has canvas covers for your escaping yorkie, LOL


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am still playing around with xpens, but I can tell you that the Port a pen (name) is not a good one for these little guys. Manning was able to get out under the little opening on the floor.







A little shock when I knew I put him in the xpen before leaving, and he greets me at the door when I come home.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I picked one up from Dog.com 24" high. No door. No problems.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> One of the issues I have with the pens I've seen online is that my yorkie would be able to climb over the the ones that look like fencing.....he was able to climb over the babygate we had blocking him in the kitchen...
> 
> I found one that looks interesting RoverGate since it's just verticle tubing I don't think he'd be able to scale over it[/B]


The pvc pens are an option or you can get either a mesh or wire top for the x-pen...or you could purchase a slightly smaller puppy pen that comes with a floor and top.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> [ I have two seabreeze pens that I like. I haven't had any problems with escape artists. They are nice and portable too
> 
> http://seabreezepetitepens.com/
> 
> Seabreeze has canvas covers for your escaping yorkie, LOL[/B]


I have one of the Seabreeze pens & I love it. Unfortunately both of my girls have learned how to escape from it. Lexi just jumps out (I tell ya, she is part Roo) and Gracie puts her little feet in the holes and uses it as a ladder to climb out. I need to look into the cavas covers.







That might keep Gracie in. Lexi, aka Houdini, would probably still figure out how to escape even with the cover. LOL!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

I got this one for Daisy:

Daisy's Play Pen

The pieces adjust however you want. The picture shows it circular, but I actually have it set up as a rectangle. I like it because I can put her food/water/puppy pad on one side and her bed and toys on the other to create some seperation.


----------

